# Favorite Horus Heresy author



## Zooey72 (Mar 25, 2008)

We do polls for everything, but strangely enough I don't think anyone has ever done one with this which you would think would be the most obvious.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I've put Abnett down, as _Horus Rising, Prospero Burns_ and _Know No Fear_ are right up there as my favourite Heresy novels. ADB is very, very close, almost joint first really, _Betrayer_ for one is simply amazing, and initially I said it might have been the best Heresy novel, and in some regards it still is. His short stories, _Savage Weapons_ and _Prince of Crows_ are also brilliant and despite being short stories are better than a lot of the full novels. 

What seals Abnett as my favourite though is _Legion_. Even reading back on it now, I'm still amazed at how perfectly Abnett managed to introduce the XX Legion, as I've said numerous times before, I don't think they could have possibly been introduced in any other way. The superb cast of characters and the twist of Omegon just completed it for me. I know many disagree on how good _Legion_ is or isn't, but for me, it still stands tall at the top.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Abnett hands down. ADB has only written one _Horus Heresy_ novel that I've read (us reviewers haven't got _Betrayer_ yet , whilst depending on what mood I'm in I could fill my Top 5 with everything Abnett's contributed to the Horus Heresy. _Know No Fear_, _Prospero Burns_, _Horus Rising_, _Legion_... All among my favourite works produced not just in the Heresy, but across Black Library.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

For me it was really between Abnett, Swallow and ADB, and from those three Abnett is the winner. _Horus Rising, The Lightning Tower, Legion, Prospero Burns, Little Horus_ and _Know No Fear_ have all been excellent. 

Swallow is a close second though. The _Garro_ series has been awesome, right from _Flight of the Eisenstein_ to _Sword of Truth_, and I loved _Fear to Tread_.

With ADB there is just that something I cant put my finger on that annoys me, something about the pacing I think. At times its really fast and HOLY SH*T, and then suddenly something I couldn`t care less about jumps in and slows the whole thing down. And in pretty much every book the bad guys seem to smile all the time. Then there is of course this obligatory strong female character who has this slightly asshole/douchebag attitude. But apart from that, his work have been good. Some better than others. But still above the normal HH book.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Aaron Dembski-Bowden obviously. _The First Heretic_ and _Prince of Crows_ are both excellent and I have no doubts that _Betrayer_ will be as well.

As for seconds it is actually Dan Abnett. _Know No Fear_, _Horus Rising_ and his next novel _The Unremembered Empire_. What the hell is not to love?? :grin:


LotN


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I went with Abnett if we are just going on HH authors. I think ADB is the better writer in general, but it's the volume of work that Abnett has put into the series that puts him top of the list. As said, _Prospero Burns, Know No Fear, Horus Rising_ and _Legion _are possibly the best books in the series, so he wins by a mile.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Abnett is like the Emperor and ADB is like Horus, the rising star. I'm sure as he gets older, he will threaten to eclipse Abnett's shadow. 

In summary, Abnett because the man is a philosopher and his work is so detailed it forces you to be immersed in the WH40k world. But ADB is getting there, time will only further his skills.


----------



## Zooey72 (Mar 25, 2008)

I should be used to it, but it still manages to shock me how many people like Abnett. I agree that "Horus Rising" was a great book. He created Loken who I even named my dog after. That being said "Horus Rising" was the only good book he has had IMO.

I think "Legion" was almost childish with what supposed to be suspense. Alpharius came across, at best, as having Melodrama be the cause of his fall. At worst a spoiled child who doesn't know a damn thing and should just do as his father tells him because he obviously is not capable of making a good decision. 

"Prospero Burns". I just could not read it. It bored me to tears. It is the only HH book that I have not read. I got through about 25% of it and had to put it down. I wanted to read all of the HH books, but reading that became more like homework.

"Know no Fear". He improved. I don't count it being in the same league as "A Thousand Sons" or "The First Heretic", but I did enjoy reading it. Although I have to confess that I had to skim through the endless pages about Calth's destruction. Ok, I get the point - Lorgar killed the planet, move on. Almost seemed like he had a certain amount of words he had to put in to finish his SA.

Aaron is my favorite. "First Heretic" was amazing. What blows my mind is that they gave him so much leeway with what is the core of the Heresy. None of you can tell me that you didn't get a stiffy when lore about the 2 lost Legions came up. :shok:

While I love Loken, Argel Tal is probably my favorite char. He is the classic tragic hero. He tries to do the right thing no matter what the odds are and fails. But even in his corrupted warped body he has a sense of right and wrong. Ultimately I think he was wrong for choosing Chaos, but Aaron did a great job of showing why he did. Demboski sold Chaos as being as noble as "The Great Crusade". An amazing thing to write when your "heroes" are sprouting fangs and claws


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Got to go Dan Abnett, with ADB close behind. I don't think ADB has done enough novels in the series to be considered the best author. I think thats a bit to much to say he is the best author when he's done two novels. 

Graham McNeill has utterly dropped in quality and I'm surprised Swallow still writes for the team.


----------



## Sequere_me_in_Tenebras (Nov 11, 2012)

Mitchell Scanlon for me! What!?

Seriously, it has to be Dan Abnett for me. 

Reasons why:

1. _Horus Risings_ introduction was brilliantly written [among many other reasons].
2. _Know No Fear_ is easily in my top 5 of the HH series so far. Really enjoyed the scientific historical prose style.
3. _Prospero Burns_ wasn't really what everyone was expecting in regards to content, however we've got a solid read from Dan here.

ADB and Graham McNeill tie for second IMO. I just feel the weight of work Graham has done balances out the monstrously good _The First Heretic_ and _Prince of Crows_. I'm still to read _Betrayer_ so my opinion possibly will change after.

Ah I forgot to mention Graham's novella in _Tales of Heresy_. I think it's called _The Last Church_? I loved this little tale [pun intended]. So for that, Graham come's second and ADB on his coat-tails. Anyone else liked that story?


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Abnett for me. Horus Rising and Legion. Need anymore be said?

ADB the rising star coming in second. Yet to read Betrayer (on the shelf waiting). So only going off The First Heretic.

McNeill third, but he's been a little hit and miss. Loved Mechanicum, where as I found Angel Exterminatus a little meh. He still wrote The Last Church which I think is a contender for best Heresy short thus far. The conversation in it is fantastic.

So in conclusion. Sir Dan is still the man.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Zooey72 said:


> Argel Tal is probably my favorite char. He is the classic tragic hero.


I would say Argel Tal much more fits the bill of the Tragic Villain, than hero, also with elements of a Tragic Monster, certainly he's an anti-villain. Here's a definition I've found of a tragic villain, and it pretty much sums Argel Tal up.

"A character who, although acting for primarily 'evil' or selfish goals, is either not in full control of their actions or emotions and the reader or viewer can sympathize for due to them not being evil by choice; but rather by them being a victim of circumstance. These villains can face a crisis of conscience in which they submit to doing evil. These villains often have confused morals believing that they are doing moral when in fact they are doing evil."


----------



## TRU3 CHAOS (May 21, 2010)

Can't believe someone voted for Swallow. 

I put Dan because he has been the most consistent. As far as ADB. I like the guy, and think he's a good author, but I don't like how he put to much in the short stories. For example, how the Lion killed an important to the series in a short story, greatly disturbs me. Also, how the Night Lords lost so badly, after years of fighting the war their own way, was also something I thought that was not given justice.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

TRU3 CHAOS said:


> For example, how the Lion killed an important to the series in a short story, greatly disturbs me. Also, how the Night Lords lost so badly, after years of fighting the war their own way, was also something I thought that was not given justice.



Spoilers from _The Lion_.


I assume your referring to the Lion killing Nemiel? In which case that was nothing to do with ADB, as it was in _The Lion_, written by Gav Thorpe. Also the Night Lords lost so badly because of what the Dark Angels acquired at the end of _The Lion_, again, from Thorpe.


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

Has to be ADB although Dan is a very close second. Can you imagine the quality of the series if it had only been written by these two authors (with maybe Chris Wraight helping out). Unfortunately Graham McNeil has been the most prolific writer and apart from three of his I've found the rest bellow par. A situation that has got dramatically worse of late.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

mal310 said:


> Has to be ADB although Dan is a very close second. Can you imagine the quality of the series if it had only been written by these two authors (with maybe Chris Wraight helping out).


I doubt ADB and Abnett alone could cover the entire series and maintain their quality of writing without burning out fast.

But yes it would be amazing.


----------



## maelstrom48 (Sep 5, 2012)

Abnett for me. Horus Rising and Gaunt's Ghosts (the first omnibus) were amazingly done. Judging by how well people like Aaron, though, I have to read some of his work too!


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

I'd hazard a guess many people who voted for ADB haven't read Betrayer yet, meaning they are going off just a single HH book and a couple of shorts. That's a big call. To be considered the best HH author I'd say you need a FEW full size HH books behind you and all of a high quality.

Thoughts?


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Brother Subtle said:


> I'd hazard a guess many people who voted for ADB haven't read Betrayer yet, meaning they are going off just a single HH book and a couple of shorts. That's a big call. To be considered the best HH author I'd say you need a FEW full size HH books behind you and all of a high quality.
> 
> Thoughts?


Are you implying Betrayer wasn't great/as good as ADB's earlier work? 

If so, I agree with you.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Sorry no. I'm only a few chapters in. What I meant was to say was if someone is to be considered the best HH author, basing that decision off 1 full length novel (out of 22ish) is a big call.

Saying that. I am a big ADB fan. But Sir Dan is like the Donald Bradman of 40k fiction.


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

Brother Subtle said:


> I'd hazard a guess many people who voted for ADB haven't read Betrayer yet, meaning they are going off just a single HH book and a couple of shorts. That's a big call. To be considered the best HH author I'd say you need a FEW full size HH books behind you and all of a high quality.
> 
> Thoughts?


I can't speak for the others but I have read Betrayer.


----------



## Zaden (Oct 21, 2008)

ADB all the way. Sure only one full HH that I have read, however, I see your Gaunts Ghosts and raise you the Night Lords novels, Emperor's Gift, etc etc. I see this poll as voting for your favorite author that has written a HH novel. If the number of HH novels must be taken into account, the list would only include two writers...for now. ADB has revitalized the series. After Horus Rising it was going downhill.


----------



## Duke_Leto (Dec 11, 2010)

Abnett for me. He doesn't always get it right but Know No Fear is simply awesome, perfect in fact. Horus Rising and Legion were excellent. Propsero Burns was... hard going but ultimately fine.

ADB is snapping at his heals (not got Betrayer yet) so Abnett needs to watch out :grin:.

McNeil is really hit and miss. False Gods, Fulgrim and Thousand Sons were all awesome. Mechanicum was good. The Outcast Dead was, well not quite good enough!


----------



## Lord of Ruin (Jul 22, 2012)

I voted Dan Abnett not only for the excellent 'Legion' but he also wrote my favourite HH novel 'Prospero Burns' i have never been so much excited to read a novel than PB. Graham Mcneil is a close second 'Thousand Sons and Angel Exterminatus' earned him that. ADB is my third loved 'First Heretic and Betrayer' just want to see more of his work ' full HH novels' before he can over take Graham for me.


----------

